# more pics of the aldabs



## Chipdog (Jan 10, 2009)

My girlfriend took some cool pics of the torts so I figured I would pass them on for you to see too.


Pfffttt!!!







ill take this one






But I wanted that one






they love their tomatoes






do I have something on my face?






smooth as a torts bottom






Yup that's a curtsy 






Thanks for looking


----------



## Isa (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice pics 
Your torts are so beautiful, wow I wish I could have one like yours .


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 10, 2009)

Be sure to let your gf know we appreciate her picture taking. Those are some great shots of awesome faces.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 10, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Clementine_3 (Jan 10, 2009)

Great pictures, I love them all but the first one is fantastic.


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 10, 2009)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 10, 2009)

Great pictures! Your GF does a good job with the close-ups. Don't those big guys grow fast? How much do they weigh now?

Yvonne


----------



## REDFOOTMATT (Jan 10, 2009)

Those are gorgeous ceatures! I would just love to have some of those guys cruisin my backyard.  You'll be passing those down to the grandkids someday, eh?


----------



## BigBiscuit (Jan 10, 2009)

I love the first picture where the tort is blowing raspberries.

Evan


----------



## Chipdog (Jan 12, 2009)

thank you all. they are almost 8 and 12 pound now. I think its time to get a torty treadmill. they are still eating a lot but now they haven't been getting too much exorcise due to the chillier weather.


I took this one today with my phone

seems to be saying " what food I never even saw any plate of food "


----------



## Isa (Jan 13, 2009)

Haha  that is a good one, he is sitting on his plate, so cute


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Chipdog said:


> thank you all. they are almost 8 and 12 pound now. I think its time to get a torty treadmill. they are still eating a lot but now they haven't been getting too much exorcise due to the chillier weather.
> 
> 
> I took this one today with my phone
> ...



Those Aldabs are BEAUTIFUL!!! And I must say, your phone takes fantastic pics! I wish mine did, they are always blurry or pixelated.
Take Care


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 13, 2009)

Isa said:


> Haha  that is a good one, he is sitting on his plate, so cute



You wouldn't think it was so cute if he was sitting in the middle of a CLEAN pile of fresh food! In the pens where I have more than one tortoise, the thinking seems to be, "If I sit on the food then that other guy can't get any!"

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Jan 14, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Isa said:
> 
> 
> > Haha  that is a good one, he is sitting on his plate, so cute
> ...



A clean pile of fresh food, I guess you are right, it would not be that adorable


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 15, 2009)

VERY NICE PICTURES!!! THANKS SO MUCH FOR POSTING!

does everyone of your aldabs have the nuchal (cant spelll it) scute?


----------



## Chipdog (Jan 15, 2009)

I have read that a full grown male can get up to 750 pounds.

The plate was from the mazuri I had giving them the day before so no loss of food there. Ha

I only have two and the both have visible nuchal scutes.


----------



## maevamichelle (Jan 15, 2009)

adorable pic's!! I can't wait til mine can cruise around ^^


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chipdog, those are some great pics of your Aldabras. A big Thank you to you and your GF for sharing them with us. It is fun watching them grow up.


----------



## HermanniChris (Jan 16, 2009)

You're doing an excellent job raising them, they look great!!


----------



## justdazz (Jan 23, 2009)

ill take this one






nice torts and nice pics..
btw, what's that?? s'thing that he ate?

Nanda


----------



## Chipdog (Jan 23, 2009)

On the plate is some wet Mazuri tortoise chow with some grass clippings. The one in the back is eating some tomatoes with some red leaf lettuce next to that and that nasty brown thing is an older banana.


----------

